# Draggingcanoe's Gheenoe Super



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice setup


----------



## deadworm (Dec 20, 2006)

gheenoe super?? is this the new model I keep hearing about? sure looks good. I wonder if the gheenoe dealers like bill jacksons have the new model yet?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Deadworm,

The Super has been around for a long time. You can get one from Gheen Mfg. http://www.gheenoe.net The new classic is the 2nd picture from the top with the girl in the front. I don't think that dealers have them yet. I only know of two that were built so far. Pugar Gheen, owner of Custom Gheenoe, was working on making more molds so he could ramp up production in 2007. Best bet is to go over to the Custom Gheenoe site and get the phone number and call. http://www.customgheenoe.com


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

seadek is the bomb


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Are u sure that gheenoe "super" rated for 40hp? I saw a camo gheenoe super with 70hp 2 stroke yamaha at lake harris another day, when I bumped to him. He said the super gheenoe with 70hp ran around 52 mph 2 people with loaded fishing gear. Sure it's looked like a bass boat to me when he took off away.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I thought I heard harley made one with a 90?


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

The Gheenoe Super is rated for a 40 hp. Sam's boat at the shop has a 40 hp 2 stroke and runs 37mph.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Harley's got one right now with a 50 on it that could probably hold a 90. but its bigger than a super. they haven't made a mold out of it yet cuz he won't quit runnin it. i don't know if they'll ever put it into production, but its a cool boat, much wider than a super.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Wish I could get 37 out of my Super, Guess I have to lose some weight.


----------

